# Strongest currency



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Is there a web site that you can find out what currency is strongest to another currency


----------



## banarno (Aug 3, 2008)

This is the best I find; http://www.xe.com/


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

What I am looking for what is the best currency to take in travalers cheques on holiday to Thailand the Thai baht THB.


----------



## dave.murphy89 (Apr 23, 2008)

Why would it matter which currency you take? If you change your £ to $ you will still get the same amount of baht no matter which you pay with.

Or am I missing something?


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

dave.murphy89 said:


> Why would it matter which currency you take? If you change your £ to $ you will still get the same amount of baht no matter which you pay with.
> 
> Or am I missing something?


Well I don't know that's the reason of the post. I know someone who went to Thailand and took the Yen in Travels cheques as it was a better rate at the time


----------



## dave.murphy89 (Apr 23, 2008)

STEALTH K3 said:


> Well I don't know that's the reason of the post. I know someone who went to Thailand and took the Yen in Travels cheques as it was a better rate at the time


This is impossible, if £1 is worth 10 bapt, £1 is worth 100 yen an 100 yen is worth 10 baht.

If 100 yen was worth 15 baht instead people would trade £1 for 100 yen, trade the 100 yen for 15 baht and trade 15 baht for £1.50

£1.50-£1.00 is 50% profit risk free, so it can't happen in this type of market.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

dave.murphy89 said:


> This is impossible, if £1 is worth 10 bapt, £1 is worth 100 yen an 100 yen is worth 10 baht.
> 
> If 100 yen was worth 15 baht instead people would trade £1 for 100 yen, trade the 100 yen for 15 baht and trade 15 baht for £1.50
> 
> ...


It makes no sense all double Dutch :wall: will stick to the GBP I think :thumb::thumb:


----------



## MuZiZZle (Apr 18, 2011)

Just take dollars, currency of the world!


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

MuZiZZle said:


> Just take dollars, currency of the world!


It is easier & ok in terms of changing up curency, but i wouldn't invest in the US dollar as it's ready to collapse (it's being artificially propped up up the Federal Reserve) - It's not really worth any value as it's being debased.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

kh904 said:


> It is easier & ok in terms of changing up curency, but i wouldn't invest in the US dollar as it's ready to collapse (it's being artificially propped up up the Federal Reserve) - It's not really worth any value as it's being debased.


Yeah, but the kind of people that "need" $$$$ bills to get anything done quickly or correctly don't know that 

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Do people still use travellers cheques? Not just use visa?


----------

